# New JD2520 & 46BH tending to my Concrete garden



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

A story with some history I suppose. I think I posted my orignal garden pictures (sometime ago) when I discovered while tilling that I had concrete buried underneath. I left one or two big pieces that I couldnt dig out with my 4100 & FEL and figured I would never hit it with my tiller. I was right until today when I discovered it with my new 2520. But it didnt bother me that much because I put the backhoe back on and dug up another big piece - best guess at least 800 lbs, within a few minutes
The 2520 handled it all the way to max height with no slowing down. I know it was that much weight (maybe more?) because at max height with my backhoe and wheels loaded (400 lbs per tire), the back end felt real light. 
I loaded the concrete in my Ford F550 11 ft mason dump body. 

Anyway here are a few pictures for enjoyment:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I didn't realize that you got rid of the 4100. Seems like you hardly had it broken in.  Nice looking machine! I bet the hoe comes in handy. Is the hoe subframe mounted?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I didn't realize that you got rid of the 4100. Seems like you hardly had it broken in.  Nice looking machine! I bet the hoe comes in handy. Is the hoe subframe mounted? *


Hey Chief -

I had a lot of fun adventures lately - The 4100 was a great machine and it had excellent performance for the size. It spolied me because I originally bought the 2320 sight unseen. getting it home I realized it lacked the performance (Hydrolic) of my old 4100. I called the dealer and told him to find me a 2520, in which he did in short order. I couldnt be happier - the speed is faster than the 4100, and I know the lifting is more too - keeping in mind my 4100 was excellent in that area for those machines.
The 4100 was a gear machine, and wouldnt work in my commerical jobs....

The backhoe is a subframe - its comes off easy, takes some finesse to get it back on, but I will figure out the best way soon enough. 

Duc


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

This is the day when the 2320 was going back and I was picking up the 2520. It was a great day overall and also had the opportunity to meet a great Internet persona - JDfanatic
who met me at the dealer in his state (CT)

<src =http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=90195>


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Duc,

It was a fun day! Glad you ended up with the right machine!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *Duc,
> 
> It was a fun day! Glad you ended up with the right machine! *


Couldnt have been done without your referral - probably nobody else would have done a switch like them - 

Thank you again

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have been takin' a liking to a 6603 as of late. Any chance I can get one delivered here?   :lmao:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Im not even sure what that is - LOL 

Im sure you could use it for what you have to maintain....

I did salavate over the 3720 with cab at the dealer. All the comforts of home, but on wheels....if it could on fit in my garage...

Just have to build one large enough...YIKES


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

great looking tractor Duc!:thumbsup: 

Thanks for posting the action shots. always fun to see tractors earning their keep.

Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Great tractor there Ducati....Love the 2520......Wish I had the bank to get it over my Yanmar, but too many expenses...especially with the ex and kids! 

thanks for sharing your story!!!
Andy


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Great tractor there Ducati....Love the 2520......Wish I had the bank to get it over my Yanmar, but too many expenses...especially with the ex and kids!
> 
> thanks for sharing your story!!!
> Andy *


Thanks Andy - 

Im trying things out in the commerical world in landscaping -its not full time but next year it may have to be....


----------

